# Highlight shots from Uruguay (serious load warning!)



## edburress

I've never seen anyone post pictures from one of Felipe Cantera's collecting trips in Uruguay on CF, so here are some pictures from Dec 08...

_Gymnogeophagus balzanii_ pair








_Gymnogeophagus_ sp. "high dorsal north" 








_Gymnogeophagus_ 'gymnogenys' sp. "rio cuareim"








_Gymnogeophagus_ sp. "san borja" 








_Gymnogeophagus_ 'gymnogenys' sp. "Rio Yi"








_Gymnogeophagus_ 'gymnogenys' sp. "paso pache"








_Gymnogeophagus_ 'rhabdotus' sp. "paso pache" (ex-meridionalis)








_Crenicichla scotti_








_Corydoras_ cf. p_aleatus_ "aquas blancas"








_Corydoras_ cf p_aleatus_ "high dorsal Rio Cuaro"








_Apistogramma commbrae_ "Laguna de la Pedrera"








_Hoplias lacerdae_








_Teterenzi_ Piranha








Knife fish sp.








_Australoheros_ sp. "rio cuareim"








_Crenicichla missioneira_ "cuareim"








_Crenicichla minuano_ "cuareim"








_Cichlasoma dimerus_ "bella union"








Barracuda sp. 









Some pictures in my tanks...
_Crenicichla saxatilis_ fry








_Gymnogeophagus balzanii_ juvenile








_Apistogramma commbrae_








_Crenicichla celidochilus_ in QT









I have hundreds of pictures of other fish, like catfish, plecos, Apistos, tetra, cichlids, if there are specific ones you'd be interested in seeing...

Ed


----------



## RayQ

That is great stuff Ed! I am booked for a trip with Spencer and Felipe in March! Looking VERY forward to it - I believe that we will be going to some of the same areas (North west corner?) It is very cool that you got some Celidochilus and Minuano (my main targets  )

Thanks for posting

Ray


----------



## DCguy

Great Photos! Looks like it was an excellent collecting trip. I have always wanted to go but never have. Was A. commbrae common? Were they abundant?

DC


----------



## edburress

Ray.. You'll have a great time, Felipe is great. Yep, we spent most of our time in Artigas and Salto. You'll get plenty of C. minuano, but we only caught 14 celidos in a day and half of effort :? They are beautiful fish.

DCguy... I wouldn't call A. commbrae common, we caught them at two locations: Laguna de la Pedrera, near the town of Bella Union, and in a large inlet from the Rio Uruguay, in Villa constitucion. We caught maybe 30 or so total. They are definitely different than the commbrae in the hobby. We also caught Apistogramma borelli, but only 10-12.


----------



## Toby_H

Ed, extremely impressive fish and well worth the wait of loading time...

As someone who has always dreamed of joining in on a collecting trip but has never had the chance, I encourage you to post as many pics as possible/practical...

Thanks to you for posting and thanks to Ken for arranging...


----------



## dwarfpike

Heh, I was beaten to the _Apistogramma commbrae_ by others!! And Celi's!!! Deffinately one of the most wanted pikes out there. Watch their aggression though!!

Man, I am so jealous. Deffinately something I always wanted to do ... collect fish. Oh well. Will settle on having others catch, import, and breed them. :lol:


----------



## edburress

dwarfpike... :lol: Yeah, the celidos are beautiful fish, I have a pair, and they've become my favorite fish of everything I brought home on the trip.

Thanks Toby, I can handle your request...

Cats/Plecos...
_Pimelodella_ sp. "laguna de la pedrera"








_Ancistrus_ sp. Aquas blancas"
















_Otocinclus_ sp. "rio cuareim green"








_Otocinclus_ sp. "aquas blancas yellow" and Whiptail cat









Cichlids...
male _A. commbrae_








female _A. commbrae_








_Australoheros_ sp. "rio cuareim"
















_Crenicichla scotti_ sp. "aquas blancas"








_Crenicichla saxatilis_ fry








20 _C. saxatilis_ fry in a breather bag








_Gymnogeophagus_ 'gymnogenys' sp. "rio cuareim"








_Gymnogeophagus_ 'gymnogenys' sp. "paso pache"









Tetra-ish fish (I appologize for barely knowing the scientific names of the tetra, their not my thing)
Juvi Piranha 








Green hoplias








_Charax_ sp. "paso pache"








red-finned tetra








sp. "rio cuareim"








Dorado, Rio Uruguay









Laguna de la Pedrera








Rio Macedo








Rio Cuareim
















Rio Yi








Arroyo Paso Pache








Isolated pool of Paso Pache


----------



## Toby_H

Your either one lucky SOB... or one smart Mer Fer...

Either way I hope to have such an experience some day...

Thanks for sharing and don't hesitate to share more... Well worth the loading wait...

:drooling:


----------



## heylady

Thank you for posting your pictures!!! :thumb: Absolutely awesome and I enjoyed looking at every single one opcorn:

I am especially intrigued by the Cichlasoma dimerus "bella union" . I have never seen this fish before, love the scales on that fish, shape, everything. Don't know a thing about them though...now I have to go and do a search on them :wink:


----------



## slickvic277

INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## DiscusQueen

Wow Ed... Beautiful pics and what a wonderful experience,. :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: 
I'm loving the Balzani... Maybe I'm a closet eartheater addict and never knew HAHA... The country look beautiful as well. That's one I've never been to... maybe some day...
Thanks for posting.. :thumb: =D> =D> =D> . Sue


----------



## bobberly1

You're killing me with this trip, man. I'm hiiding in your suitcase next time. Love the geophagus! Nice apistos too. Bring any of the apistos home?


----------



## edburress

Toby_H... :lol: I like to think I get by being a very small amount of both :lol:

heylady... the _C. dimerus_ are beautiful fish. They are in two location, Bella Union and Villa Constitucion (both fed by the Rio Uruguay) but the populations are green and blue respectively. I'll try and dig up more pictures.

slickvic277... Thanks!

DiscusQueen... Thanks Sue! and you do have an eye for nice eartheaters, the _balzanii_ were one of the nicest we collected.

bobberly1... I brought home 2 pairs of _A. commbrae_ and one pair of _A. borelli_.


----------



## DeadFishFloating

> Gymnogeophagus 'rhabdotus' sp. "paso pache" (ex-meridionalis)


 :drooling: :dancing: 
Waaaahaaaaahaaaaa 

My absolutely, must have, dream fish.

Please tell me you brought some home and am going to breed them. :fish:


----------



## bobberly1

How are they doing? Any fry yet?


----------



## edburress

> Quote:
> Gymnogeophagus 'rhabdotus' sp. "paso pache" (ex-meridionalis)
> 
> Waaaahaaaaahaaaaa
> 
> My absolutely, must have, dream fish.
> 
> Please tell me you brought some home and am going to breed them.


I brought 2m/2f home, they actually bred in QT (about a week after another guys did the same), which was unfortunately in a tub... so no great pictures. But here are three of them in QT, with a female G. 'gymnogenys' sp. "paso pache" beneath.









One of the male rhabdotus "paso pache" and male G. sp. "high dorsal" are really beautiful have claimed territories in the tub. They are done with treatment, I just have to deal with a few fish that are still sick, so I am playing it safe and leaving them in the tub for now so they'll remain quarantined from the tanks that are still being treated. So, I brought back both groups from Paso Pache, G. sp. "high dorsal", and G. 'gymnogenys' sp. "Rio Yi", the rhabdotus in pairs, and the gymnogenys in 1m/3f harems. I also brought back the single G. balzanii (we only caught three). I also brought back the G. sp. "san borja" but lost them in QT.

*bobberly1*... none of the apistos have bred yet (I've only been back 2.5 weeks). Both species are in breeding color and I suspect they will soon. One of the guys that went on the trip has had his commbrae spawn already.

Here is a video a male _A. commbrae_ displaying, I am not sure if he was gesturing towards his reflection or my camera, but it was entertaining. 
http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z3/e ... pix061.flv


----------



## Dutch Dude

Ed,.....I just drooled all over my key-pad! I already seen a lot of the pics but luckily you added some new once on here as well. Except for the Gymno's (still my favorites) I seen a lot of species I didn't seen before like the A. anisitsi like tetra and the green Oto's! Realy wonderful fish just like the little apisto's and whiptail, some scary but most are very beautiful and all are something diferent to what is in the hobby right now. Great to see all the pics and thank you very much for sharing all of this! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Rafael.

Congratulations, is an enormous pleasure to see some great photos of fish and ecosystems of the Uruguay of the hands of Felipe Cantera.

I love the _Gymnogeophagus spp_. & _Crenicichla spp_. :wink: but I would like to see more photos of _Otocinclus_ "green"?

Thanks in advance,

Rafael.


----------



## bobberly1

Not trying to be nosy or anything, but does anyone want to give me a ballpark estimate of what the trip cost them? PM me if you're otherwise uncomfortable.


----------



## edburress

Thanks Ruurd!

Rafael... Thanks! I have two more pictures of the green Otos, I'll find them and get the up.

bobberly1... PM on the way


----------



## jrpatter

Yes it is a fun trip. I am probably going to go back twice next season. Once in the spring and then again in the fall (for them).

John


----------



## edburress

Ok last run of pics, I'll handle the requests first.

*Rafael *here are the green Otocinclus from the Rio Cuareim we only caught 3
















and the yellow Otoncinclus to compare, also from the Rio Cuareim, in contrast we caught dozens of these








*heylady* here are a few pictures of Cichlasoma dimerus in the tanks of Felipe Cantera...

















and a few more... (*Ruurd and Peter*... lots of rhabdotus pictures for you guys :thumb: )
Long-arm Shrimp sp. "paso pache"








Tetra sp. "rio cuareim"








Gymnogeophagus 'rhabdotus' sp. "rio cuareim"








G. 'rhabdotus' sp. "aquas blancas"
















holding female (we threw back all the holding gymnos)








Ancistrus sp. "aguas blancas"
























Gymnogeophagus 'gymnogenys' sp. "aquas blancas"








sometimes temporary containers were a little non-traditional








Iglias sp. "paso pache"








Gymnogeophagus 'gymnogenys' sp. "paso pache"


----------



## edburress

Forgot these...

Armoured cat sp. "laguna de la pedrera"








Woodcat sp. "laguna de la pedrera"








Gymnogeophagus 'gymnogenys' sp. "rio cuareim"








Gymnogeophagus 'rhabdotus' sp. "Rio Yi"


----------



## Joels fish

Ed , PM me when you get some fry grown out cause I'm gonna pay you a visit! :drooling:


----------



## DeadFishFloating

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling:

Ed, brilliant photos. I just can't fully describe how jelous I am.


----------



## edburress

:lol:

Thanks guys!


----------



## Juand

Very nice, i bet it was a fun Trip.!!
Looking forward to do it, once i get out of High school & have enough room for more tanks.!!!

Thanks fr sharing the pics Ed.

Did you Brought home any Gymnogeophagus YI? :fish:

Juan


----------



## Rafael.

Thank you very much, I never this Otoncinclus spp. :drooling:

Rafael.


----------



## edburress

> Did you Brought home any Gymnogeophagus YI?


*Juan*... yes I brought home 1m/2f of the _G_. 'gymnogenys' sp. "Rio Yi"...









I didn't bring any of the rhabdotus-type from the Rio Yi and I lost the G. sp. "san borja" (also Rio Yi)

Ed


----------



## henkhugo

Wow! what amazing photos! Please keep them coming


----------



## CHK

Ed, thanks for sharing the pictures! It looks like a great trip and I hope to be able to get on one such trip in future.


----------



## FLGirl1977

Wow Ed! That trip looks like it was a ton of fun! Nice pictures!

So, is this one of those trips that you get to 'keep what you catch"? If so, how do you go about bringing them home? Are there any difficulties getting them back into the US? Did you have any casualities? Do you quarrantine them all seperately or together? Any parasitic treatment you do to them while in QT? Sorry for all the questions, I would love to do this one day but want to know all the ins & outs...


----------



## edburress

CHK and henkhugo... Thanks!

Renee... Thanks! Generally, on the trip everything caught is communal and split up at the end. If anyone catches anything rare or exotic, they get priority on it. Everyone brought the fish home in styros packed in our checked luggage. You have sanitary and export documents, so there is not problem coming into the US. We had to wait in Miami for maybe an hour while they called fish and wildlife, but that was it. I lost one female Gymno in transit, and then I lost two groups in QT. I quarantined everything separately, or at least in logical groups. As treatment I raised the temps to 85, added salt and as soon as they would accept pellets (1-5 days depending on sp.) I fed them food treated with Praziquantel. For most fish that was fine, any that still looked unhealthy I treated the water with Jungle Parasite Cure (Praziquantel and metronidazole) (per Kims advice :thumb: ) and now everything looks nice and health, one picky eater but he'll get past that.

Ed


----------



## RayQ

Great info Ed, that is something that I was wondering as well. I guess that I am getting excited, I get my turn in less than two months from now!


----------



## Juand

edburress said:


> Did you Brought home any Gymnogeophagus YI?
> 
> 
> 
> *Juan*... yes I brought home 1m/2f of the _G_. 'gymnogenys' sp. "Rio Yi"...
> I didn't bring any of the rhabdotus-type from the Rio Yi and I lost the G. sp. "san borja" (also Rio Yi)
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...

Thanks for the Reply there ed, thats a really nice Gymno they are one of my favorite, 
another really nice ones are the gymnogeophagus Cuareim, they get really nice colors.

you making me go crazy with all this nice pics.!!! :thumb:

What temps are you keeping all your gymnos in right now?

Thanks.!

Juan


----------



## edburress

Hey Juan... I am putting all of them in the basement for their cool period, unheated water gets down to 56 so the species from the south, like Paso Pache and Rio Yi I will just leave them in unheated tubs. The temperature will probably vary between 55 and 58. In mid-late March that temperature will start coming up, and I'll move them into their tanks.

The species from the north like G. balzanii and sp. "high dorsal" I am also putting in the basement but I'll run heaters in them and keep them at 62.

When not in their cool period, I will keep the southern species at 72-74 and the northern species at 77-78.

For the pikes, they are from the north and I think I will keep them at 77-78 and then just unplug their heater for 2-3 months, in which case the tank temps settle to about 66.

Ed


----------



## indepfunnyfarm

Thought I would share the web site of Felipe Cantera
http://www.aqvaterra.com/
An old interview but a good read.
http://www.cichlidae.com/interview.php?id=347

I have been very fortunate to be able to obtain 4 different cichlids from Uruguay. 
I am excited about them and right now they have become some of my favorite fish.
I have:
Gymnogeophagus sp. Catalan north f1
Gymnogeophagus sp High Dorsal north f1
Australheros sp Red Ceibal f1
Gymnogeophagus n. sp. "Paso Pache II" (ex meridionalis)
My Catalan have spawned twice now. The first time the eggs disappeared. I assume they were eaten. I took the second batch and they haven't hatched yet. I plan on moving a pair to their own tank to raise their own young.
I think the Austraheros Red Ceibal will be next to spawn. 
There are 2 different groups that I am familiar with that have trips scheduled this year. I am sure there are more. If I remembered right the costs were under $2000. I think I remember a figure of $1400 from Florida. 
This is an old post from from another forum
Hi Guys, I have set the dates for this years trip with Felipe, Dec 2-13 2008. We will be traveling to the northwest part of the country, Salto, Artigas, Bella Union, Rio Uruguay. Many species of Gymnogeophagus, Astroloheros, Crenicichla, tetras, catfish and plecos. We will specifically go for Crenicichla celidochilus, also included will be an opportunity to go sportfishing on the Rio Uruguay with a guide to catch huge Dorado. They can get up to 30 lbs. Cost will be approximately $1,400 US per person plus airfare, This will include all lodging, travel within Uruguay, food, export permits, ect. I went this past December and must say Felipe is an excellent guide and host. He took very good care of us and we caught more fish than anyone could every bring back. Space will be limited.

Hope some of you get to go. I would love to, but money and my age are my excuses.
I understand the standard of living is the best in S. America. 
Walter


----------



## edburress

*indepfunnyfarm*... Thanks for sharing the information about your Uruguayan fishes, and feel free to update here about the success of your _Gymnogeophagus_ sp. "catalan" spawn and any future spawns of your _Australoheros_ sp. "red ceibal". I'm sure everyone would be interested in reading your accounts. But _please do not post information that might get this thread locked or removed_, i.e. information advertising the trip(s), Spencer and Ken. Such posts aren't allowed on the forum.

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## RayQ

It's nice to see this post have so much activity, let's keep it going.


----------



## RayQ

Hey Ed, I know this is "cichlid" forum, but, do you have any more pics of the Dorado? I am really interested in them :thumb:


----------



## edburress

I was going to ask if your previous post was a hint to me :lol:

Okay I have some more pictures (*Ray*... Dorado pics are at the end)

Tub with the days catch from Aguas Blancas









Piranha "laguna de la pedrera"









_Corydoras_ cf. _paleatus_ "rio cuaro"









young _Crenicichla scotti _"aguas blancas"









adult









_Ancistrus_ sp. "aguas blancas"









Breeding Apple snails









male _Gymnogeophagus balzanii _in breeding color









_Otocinclus_ sp. "aguas blancas" 









A scoop from the Rio Cuareim (find the 12 whiptails and 1 Oto)









Some pics of the fish in QT
female _Crenicichla celidochilus _

















_Gymnogeophagus_ sp. "san borja" (L) and G. 'gymnogenys' sp. "Rio Yi" (R) -both females









_Ancistrus_ sp. "aguas blancas"

















_Corydoras_ cf. _paleatus _"rio cuaro"









Dorado "Rio Uruguay"

























I photographed a lot of the avifauna also...
_Tyrannus savana_, Fork-tailed Flycatcher









_Ardea herodias_, Great Blue Heron









Ed


----------



## RayQ

Great photos agian Ed - the flycatcher shot is unreal! I have heard rumors of the Dorado fishing from your trip . . . were you one of the lucky ones to hook one of the 40 pounders :wink: I hope to be able to post some quality shots like yours once I return - assuming I get some quality shots :lol:

Thanks agian,

Ray


----------



## edburress

Thanks Ray,

The 40 pounder wasn't our group, but a prior one. Theoretically they can grow to 45 pounds. We only caught two, both maybe 16-17", I was one of the lucky two though :lol:

Ed


----------



## DeadFishFloating

What'd it taste like?


----------



## edburress

:lol:

I prefer my fish to be swimming, it's chilling somewhere in the Rio Uruguay still :fish:


----------



## RayQ

Sorry about the mis-information :-? I was corrected this evening that it was the group that went before yours that had the outstanding fishing - at least for dorado  I haven't heard of anyone eating Dorado, are they considered a food fish?

Thanks agian for the clarification

Ray


----------



## DeadFishFloating

RayQ said:


> I haven't heard of anyone eating Dorado, are they considered a food fish?


Wouldn't have the faintest idea. Many of our (Oz) native sports fish make for excellent eating. Why don't you ask Felipe on your trip.


----------



## jrpatter

RayQ said:


> Sorry about the mis-information :-? I was corrected this evening that it was the group that went before yours that had the outstanding fishing - at least for dorado  I haven't heard of anyone eating Dorado, are they considered a food fish?
> 
> Thanks agian for the clarification
> 
> Ray


Yes they are considered a fish food. The guide in our boat took ours to eat. I also did some research before I went down (mainly to see what kinda bait I would need) and I found out it is used as a centerpiece dish at some festivals.

John


----------



## RayQ

Thanks Guys!


----------



## ryansmith

I love those _Cichlasoma dimerus_! I wish I could find some wild-caught ones for sale. I have portalegrensis but they are drab compared to these.

Great pictures, thanks!


----------



## LoneWolfHand

i am wondering if there are any sources to buy any of these fish here in the us


----------



## jrpatter

LoneWolfHand said:


> i am wondering if there are any sources to buy any of these fish here in the us


Felipe is the only person allowed to export these fish out of Uruguay. He is also limited to how many shipments he can send out in a year. With that being said I am working on an order with him that will be coming in the first week of March. The main point of the order is for displays at the Raleigh Aquarium Society workshop that weekend. However I have been taking requests for fish to either be delivered to people at the workshop or shipped out that Monday.

John


----------



## Dutch Dude

Ed,....I didn't checked your posts for some time but my goodness,......I drooled all over my computer by the looks of all those amazing beautiful, odd and new fish!!! Realy awesome and thanks so much for sharing!!!! But,.....I do have the same problem as Peter,...I'm jealous!



> Felipe is the only person allowed to export these fish out of Uruguay


 As far as I know there are 2 people that have licenses to export fish. Both offer trips. Check this http://www.geocities.com/grupodelsuruy/trips.htm


----------



## dogofwar

Wasn't aware of the other guys (other then Felipe). I think that they're more into killies. Anyone been on a tour with them?

Ironically, very few Uruguayan aquarists are into their native fish.


----------



## Rafael.

> Ironically, very few Uruguayan aquarists are into their native fish.


 Unfortunately, it is very true (I'm Uruguayan), ours fish are very beautiful and fascinating. Since I was a child always had native cichlids in my tanks: _Australoheros facetus_ (although at that time for my *castaÃ±etas* or *chanchitos*) :lol: and _Gymnogeopahgus spp._ while I lived in Uruguay. :wink:

I also recommend you contact Felipe Cantera.


----------



## dogofwar

I'd bet they're buddies of Felipe's 

Felipe has employed / mentored a lot of the young guys in the hobby in Uruguay!


----------



## eric

Stunning! The balzanii are jaw-droppping. The dimerus is by far the best I have seen. Forget the tanks, I'm moving to South America!


----------



## edburress

Just an update:

No luck with any of the cichlids, but some of the Corydoras aff. paleatus "rio cuaro" spawned recently.

























There's 5-6 clusters of 10-15 eggs, most are on the sides of the tank, two are on the bottom. It's day 3 and there hasn't been any predation so far.

Setup: 10g, bare bottom, 6 Corydoras aff. paleatus "rio cuaro high dorsal"

Parameters: pH 6.8, gH 3, kH 1, conductivity 119, temp 83
Parameters during collection in Rio Cuaro: conductivity 150, temp 81

Ed


----------



## Dutch Dude

Hee Ed,.....congrats on the first spawn :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: I'm convinced the cichlids will spawn but probably they need some more time. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## DiscusQueen

Hi Ed... Congrats on the spawn.. =D> =D> =D> Hopefully soon there will be lots of little cories swimming around.. Keep us updated with pics opcorn: opcorn: Sue..


----------



## RayQ

Congrats Ed! We are just getting ready to leave now. . . Wednesday can get here quick enough! :lol:

Ray


----------



## edburress

Ruurd and Sue... Thanks! I'll try and get new pictures of the Gymnos now that they've settled in :thumb:

Ray... Thanks, have a safe and fun trip! I'll be sending you good vibes for getting some nice pikes :thumb:

Ed


----------

